# Sentra XE "extras"



## Guest (Jun 9, 2002)

I have a black 2001 Nissan Sentra XE. It has no sunroof and no spoiler and no fog lights and stock wheels, pretty plain. I want to add on some extras (rims, different lights, or something) just to make it look a bit more sporty and fancy (performance doesn't matter). But I don't have very much money at all. What do you think is the best way to improve the appearance without spending a load of cash


----------



## KSipmann (Apr 19, 2002)

*What do you think is the best way to improve the appearance without spending a load o*

Well its all about what your into. But with limited cash flow your limited to very few things. Check out my upcoming articles on www.nissanperformancemag.com to give you some ideas. I'll be doing some cosmetic modifications soon. Maybe they will inspire you in some way.


----------



## MyGXEisFaster (May 26, 2002)

I was low on cash too when I got my GXE. I did the ghetto grill mod that cost me 5 bucks. Then for foglights I opted for 40$ pilot foglights. Then for a spoiler and sideskirts I just luckily found someone who sold me theirs. But you can find spoilers on Ebay for around 100$. I think the spoiler made my car look 110% better. If you were to do one mod to a XE it would have to be a spoiler


----------

